

Using Google Auto Suggestions to Predict M&A Activity - matthodan

Has anyone noticed if you can get insights into secret events (like M&#38;A deals) by searching for a company name + "buys" or "sells" and checking what comes up in Google's auto suggest?
======
matthodan
I suspect this wouldn't work for well-covered companies, but for less well-
covered companies (e.g. investment funds), it seems possible.

~~~
edmarferreira
I think that in this case the event will be not "secret".

------
ig1
No you can't, the search volume wouldn't be sufficient for Google to use it in
their auto-suggest algorithm

